#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  saturdaynightfever afterpartys

## Ws Soundexpresse

na lang geen foto's meer gepost te hebben, hier een paar foto's van de afterpartys van de musical saturdaynightfever die we verzorgen.
de 1e rits in Carre zit erop, hierbij wat foto's (van andere locaties zal ik de fotos hier bij plaatsen...):


dj booth

lichtsturing

dansvloer



Even een gear lijstje wat er standaard zo'n beetje mee gaat (in de hoop dat het overal past...):
-4x saturdaynightfever zuil (hier staan de speakers in)
-1x spiegelbol dj booth (met maar liefst 90.000 handgeplakte spiegeltjes....)
-EV rx geluidsset
-2x cdj-1000 en djm800
-dynacord monitortje
-visual dmx pc
-6x expression 5000 showtec
-8x highpower led-par
-8 spiegelbollen
-bellenblaasmachine
-16m2 dansvloer
-trusssetje (normaal staat de discobol dj booth in een halve carre van truss met daarin leddoeken, echter dat paste hier in carre amsterdam niet...)

na 5weken carre gaat de hele handel volgende week naar leeuwarden, daarna den-haag enz enz enz. Productie tourt tot eind augustus (zoals het er nu voor staat...)

----------


## chippie

Mooi maar niet echt Saterday night met oude disco lampen.......

----------


## Rolandino

Daar zat ik ook aan te denken.

Zeker mooi maar totaal geen Nightfever gevoel.

Moet ook binnenkort een feest doen in de stijl jaren 70 / 80 moet vanaf podium belichten moeilijke keus ........

----------


## R. den Ridder

> Daar zat ik ook aan te denken.
> 
> Zeker mooi maar totaal geen Nightfever gevoel.
> 
> Moet ook binnenkort een feest doen in de stijl jaren 70 / 80 moet vanaf podium belichten moeilijke keus ........



jaren '70/'80 uitlichten bestaat niet. jaren '70 is in nederland een kale vlakte qua discotheekverlichting, en de enige zaken die je toen tegenkwam waren vloeistofprojectoren, lichtorgels en modulatoren. verlichte dansvloer en spiegelbol komt dan zo vanaf midden jaren '70 op. de parlamp vervangt dan ergens eind jaren '70 de theaterspot of huishoudlamp. dan pas ergens midden jaren '80 komen als een gek de italiaanse effecten op; harvesters etc. om na 5 jaar al weer ingehaald te zijn door de scans van coemar en clay paky.

en dit geld dan alleen voor discotheken. de net zo populaire duistere kroegen waar rock wordt gedraaid doen dan nog vooral helemaal niets of een twee bouwlampen die at random knipperen met uitgefikte filters er voor....

dus 2 decennia uitlichten.... mwah. dan heb je op geen enkel moment de originele feel..

voor de topicstarter. leuke discobar!

----------


## MusicXtra

> jaren '70/'80 uitlichten bestaat niet. jaren '70 is in nederland



Toch noem je al een heel rijtje op waarmee je iig een heel leuk 'back to the 80's gevoel kunt creëren.
Verlichtte dansvloer, blacklights, koudijs, doet het ook altijd goed op dit soort feestjes.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> koudijs



Bestaat er dan ook zoiets als _warm_ijs?  :Cool: 


Van _droogijs_ heb ik echter wel eens gehoord.  :Wink: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## MusicXtra

> Bestaat er dan ook zoiets als _warm_ijs?



Dat zal toch wel?
Je kunt ook heet water krijgen verpakt als ijsklontjes.  :Wink:

----------


## chippie

Met de PAR36 en PAR64 kom je al een hele eind. Krijg met die moderne wapperlampen geen jaren 70-80 gevoel. Schoon voorbeeld is de Studio54 feeste in het sportpaleis.
Als je Studio54 gezien hebt lijkt het nergens op maar goesting is koop.
Jaren 70-80 verlichting nog in omloop en te huur. Worden opnieuw gespoten en met nieuwe bekabeling voorzien. Kremesa, Satel, Ever, Cooperluz, Fal.......

Droogijs, koudijs, carboglace of ijs op -80graden allemaal met CO2 gemaakt en verboden in veel zalen. Vroeger in gebruik met de Le Maitre Pea Souper. Of een kookpot met water op bijna +100graden. Droogijs in het mandje met de dikke handschoenen, pot afsluiten, mandje laten zakken en hup rook blijft komen totdat het ijs op is.
Bijkomend nadeel natte glade dansvloer en bekabeling. Glaciator van JEM is heden de oplossing.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Moet ik er wel even een ding bij melden, en dat is dat de show voor net moest worden, en moest draaien op 1 220v goepje, omdat we vooral in foyers staan in de grotere theaters van nederland. Hierbij wat foto's over hoe de show er nu in leeuwarden bij staat...:

----------


## rinus bakker

Toch een vreemd idee dat ik [in de vorige eeuw!] 
door die superstoffige Polonceau spanten moest klimmen 
(en zelf ook zo smerig als wat werd) om een klus te riggen.
En dat er nu party's tussen worden gehouden.

Maar het ziet er net en verzorgd (en heel wat schoner  :Smile: ) uit.  

-1x spiegelbol dj booth (met maar liefst 90.000 handgeplakte spiegeltjes....)
Maar dat heb je toch niet zelf gedaan, neem ik aan...

----------


## chippie

Rinus je kunt matten kopen met spiegeltjes in verschillende grotes.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

zijn idd matjes, maar dan nog was het een hels karwei.... volgens de deco bouwer (zelfde jongen die ook beeld en geluid in hilversum heeft ontworpen...)

----------


## showband

had je dat ding uit rotterdam niet beter kunnen huren dan?

edit hij schijnt nu bij Upside-down rental* te staan*Zuid-scharwoude edit

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

voor n tourtje van 80 shows iets huren? Dat zag ik niet zitten...
en die van ons staat niet op n aanhanger maar kan in 2 delen gewoon de bus in, met de rest van de show....

----------


## djspeakertje

Nog even een stukje inspiratie voor 80's thema's: Oldenzaal Draait De Tijd Terug, het feest waarmee Oldenzaal de wintertijd ingaat. Voor de eerste editie (2009) werd er nog overwegend conventioneel licht gebruikt, terwijl het nu steeds meer richting intelligent licht neigt. Desondanks blijft het de 80's sfeer houden. Licht&geluid door Decilux.

http://www.oldenzaaldraaitdetijdterug.nl/


Daan

----------


## showband

> voor n tourtje van 80 shows iets huren? Dat zag ik niet zitten...
> en die van ons staat niet op n aanhanger maar kan in 2 delen gewoon de bus in, met de rest van de show....



ik weet niet hoe vaak zij hem verhuren.

het blijft een afweging.

Hoe vaak verhuurd dat bedrijf hem? Als dat veel is dan is het fijn om zelf zo een ding na de tour in de verhuur erbij te kunnen gooien  :Wink: 
voor welk bedrag gaat ie na de tour in jou verhuur? En hoe vaak verhuur je hem erna nog?
Als zij hem amper verhuren dan valt er voor een dusdanig lange periode misschien een goede deal te maken.
Misschien is die van jou nu op praktische kosten goedkoper. Of is die andere te groot. Dat kan ook.
In een bus gooien of aan een trekhaak hangen moet niet veel uitmaken denk ik?

Maar daar zul je uiteraard allemaal aan hebben zitten rekenen.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

klopt... bijkomend feit is dat we de naam saturdaynightfever officieel mogen gebruiken, en dus ook na de musical de show nog mogen verkopen, dat is ook een van de redene geweest om om het ding zelf te laten maken... Daarbij moeten we ermee de foyers van theaters in, das toch lastig met een bol op een aanhanger...

Hoevaak we het gaan verhuren na deze tour is natuurlijk nog niet te zeggen, ook omdat we er nog geen reclame ed. voor maken. wel is het totaal concept na de officiele tour ook al meerdere keren verkocht. Wat wel leuk is dat het ook in theaters verkocht is, waar we nu gestaan hebben met de officiele tour en waar de aftherparty zo'n succes was dat ze er losse avonden van gaan maken....

Daarbij ben ik wel van mening dat zo'n DJ booth tijdloos is, en over 10jaar nog verhuurd kan worden. Dus denk op de langere termijn geen verkeerde investering...

----------


## jens

Die zuilen vind ik  een goed idee  :Smile:  Meteen alles netjes weggewerkt! het licht doet me ook niet echt veel....

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

en zo stond het in apeldoorn erbij... foto beetje wazig, met telefoon gemaakt...

----------

